# Hardware inventory

## alatar

I know there are a lot of specialists here. And I hope to find some help here  :Smile: 

I'm looking for hardware inventory system, that could work on both Linux and windows. It should be simple, but should be able to retrieve the list of hardware on the server remotely (I doubt it can be done on Windows without any additional tools). I have checked some projects (googling on "hardware inventory" gives thousands of results), but they seem to be to overloaded with functions. 

Is there any light tool to collect hardware information from the server and store it that you are aware about? Please share  :Smile: 

----------

## Voltago

For linux servers, this should work:

```
ssh -l root your.server.address 'lsusb;lspci;cat /proc/cpuinfo'
```

----------

## Trog Dog

lshw - Hardware Lister

Don't think you can run it remotely ie lshw --target - but you can definitely run it by ssh'ing in to remote host

----------

## alatar

First - thanks for all your replies. 

And the second problem - we also need to monitor Windows machines, which does not have lshw and all those handy things  :Smile: . I understand that Gentoo forums is probably not the best place to ask about Windows, but I think there are a lot of network administrators and probably someone had those problems.

----------

## disi

 *alatar wrote:*   

> First - thanks for all your replies. 
> 
> And the second problem - we also need to monitor Windows machines, which does not have lshw and all those handy things . I understand that Gentoo forums is probably not the best place to ask about Windows, but I think there are a lot of network administrators and probably someone had those problems.

 

Usually you use mmc?

----------

## alatar

MMC is used when I'm locally logged to the server. 

If I'm not mistaken, there is no simple way to gather this info from windows machine. There should be some daemon for such purposes, like nagios daemon which collect info and sends it to remote machine.

----------

## disi

If I start mmc and choose to add a snap-in (e.g. device manager) and choose another computer like "Server0001" then I get that information as long as policies allow it...

----------

## alatar

There are tools that allow to do inventory in Linux and Windows separately. And there are tools for both Windows and Linux, but they are too complicated for a simple "what hard drives do this server has" questions. 

MMC is good for Windows, SSH + lshw | whatever else - for Linux. But what is good for both?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alatar,

Run dmidecode on the remote machine. It reads the BIOS and all the plug in card ROMs to tell about your hardware.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware as it's not about Gentoo.

----------

